# Any combat arms members who are middle aged



## raiseitup (16 Jan 2011)

Hi I was wondering if there are any combat arms officers or enlisted (in the regular force) who are 35+.

I ask this becasue my original plan was to be an armoured officer or artillery officer for 5-8 years then "remuster" and be an EME officer.

After searching and browsing on this site, I found out most people say it is really hard to remuster. 

So my next plan is that is to do my whole career in artillery or armour. 

Thank you.


----------



## TangoTwoBravo (16 Jan 2011)

I'm a forty-year old armoured officer. The combat arms is a young man's game, but it is certainly "doable" for middle-aged people. With you joining young I wouldn't worry about it. If you progress normally you will be at the right age for the roles that you will fill.


----------



## raiseitup (16 Jan 2011)

Tango2Bravo said:
			
		

> I'm a forty-year old armoured officer. The combat arms is a young man's game, but it is certainly "doable" for middle-aged people. With you joining young I wouldn't worry about it. If you progress normally you will be at the right age for the roles that you will fill.




Hi there, I really apreaciate you taking your time to answer my question.

If you don't mind my asking, what is your rank?


----------



## PuckChaser (16 Jan 2011)

Click on his name, on the left side. Most members here have their profile filled out with their military information.


----------



## OldSolduer (16 Jan 2011)

53 year old MWO infantry. As far as age military wise....I'm a senior citizen. many MWOs are much younger than I am.


----------



## TangoTwoBravo (16 Jan 2011)

raiseitup said:
			
		

> Hi there, I really apreaciate you taking your time to answer my question.
> 
> If you don't mind my asking, what is your rank?



No problems. I'm a Major. I think that I am the third-oldest guy in my Squadron (140 officers and men), but I don't really worry about it. I feel it after sports, but that is my own fault for trying to skate like a 21 year old.

My advice for you is to apply for the branch that appeals to you and just go for it. Blaze forward at full speed and see what happens. I have had colleagues transfer to other branches at varying stages of their careers (some voluntarily, some not so voluntarily) and it seems to work out. I can't think of anyone going EME, but there are plenty of other interesting branches out there if you find yourself wanting a change at 35.


----------



## McG (16 Jan 2011)

raiseitup said:
			
		

> I ask this becasue my original plan was to be an armoured officer or artillery officer for 5-8 years then "remuster" and be an EME officer.
> 
> After searching and browsing on this site, I found out most people say it is really hard to remuster.


I know several people that did the exacte same OT (Arty or Armd to EME) in the 7 to 12 year points of their careers.  It is absolutely acheivable if that is what you want to do at that point in your career.

If EME is what you want to do, why do you not want to start there?


----------



## raiseitup (16 Jan 2011)

Tango2Bravo said:
			
		

> No problems. I'm a Major. I think that I am the third-oldest guy in my Squadron (140 officers and men), but I don't really worry about it. I feel it after sports, but that is my own fault for trying to skate like a 21 year old.
> 
> My advice for you is to apply for the branch that appeals to you and just go for it. Blaze forward at full speed and see what happens. I have had colleagues transfer to other branches at varying stages of their careers (some voluntarily, some not so voluntarily) and it seems to work out. I can't think of anyone going EME, but there are plenty of other interesting branches out there if you find yourself wanting a change at 35.




My plans is to be an officer in armour or artillery for as long as I can. 
I realize when I`m older I wont be able to do the stuff I was able to do before, so I`ll just pace my self. 
Then IF I can't take it I will switch to EME or something.

Do you have any info on switching? 

Can they deney your switching of occupation?

For the life of me, I can't find any info.

~~Josh


----------



## raiseitup (16 Jan 2011)

MCG said:
			
		

> I know several people that did the exacte same OT (Arty or Armd to EME) in the 7 to 12 year points of their careers.  It is absolutely acheivable if that is what you want to do at that point in your career.
> 
> If EME is what you want to do, why do you not want to start there?




Well, I want action. I love tanks and big cannons.  :threat:
The only reason I would switch out of it is that I am physically unable to do so. 

EME is a plab B, for if my knees break. :2c:


----------



## McG (16 Jan 2011)

In that case, you should plan for a career in the occupation that you want.  You can make it to retirement age in both Armd and Arty, so you may as well plan for that and make the best of the job you really want.  You can worry about "Plan B" if that day comes, and base it on your interests and knowledge of the forces at that time.


----------



## TangoTwoBravo (16 Jan 2011)

raiseitup said:
			
		

> My plans is to be an officer in armour or artillery for as long as I can.
> I realize when I`m older I wont be able to do the stuff I was able to do before, so I`ll just pace my self.
> Then IF I can't take it I will switch to EME or something.
> 
> ...



Occupational transfers can be voluntary or compulsory. Many complusory ones occur during training when an officer fails some aspect of their initial branch training (DP1). If you are 35 and feel that you cannot take another day as an armoured officer then you can request an occupational transfer. It is a fairly long process, and you can certainly be denied. You might not be suitable for the occupations that you want, or your branch might be short and they really need you. Still, I've certainly had colleagues successful transfer to public affairs, training development, health care administrator, personnel selection officer and even pilot.

As MCG advises, pick the branch that interests you and see what happens. 

Best of luck!


----------

